# Gurkha whore machine



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Due to a few heavy bombs and trades my gurkha stash became extremely low, so i had to do some quik restoking, now the gurkha whore machine is 75% fullsteam again..........:wazzapp:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Some very interesting sticks you got there


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

looks B-E-A-utifull bet youll like one of my "his magesties reserve"


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

I can picture you rubing your chin as you say that..


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

How are those Sherpas? Also, do mild Gurkhas get a little stronger with some age? Those Expeditions I bought are good, but mild.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> How are those Sherpas? Also, do mild Gurkhas get a little stronger with some age? Those Expeditions I bought are good, but mild.


The sherpa was actually pretty good right out of the box so im excited to see what there gonna taste like in a few weeks, as for mild gurkhas unfortunately mild gurkhas in my experience with them dont get very much stronger,like the symphonys i bought were realy mild i let em sit for 2 months and about the only diff was a small change in taste wasnt a bad smoke just to mild for me.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

hay

if you still got any of those symphonys ill hapley trade something for them i like miled ones


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

srry bro I only have 1 left not enough to make it worth your wild.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

oh well if you ever get anything els thats too mild for you give me a call


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice reinforcements there Bully!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice looking smokes there.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that this thread is aces based on the fact that it says whore machine. Just one more time, WHORE MACHINE!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

One thing for sure Joe, you know what you like


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> One thing for sure Joe, you know what you like


i like big brea....oops wrong website..:baffled:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Good gravy that's a lotta Gurkhas! Sweet stuff right there? Bully, what''s your fave Gurkha right now?
Just wonderin'. 

CD


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Well done bro! Which are the ones on the right second line? I cant recognize the band


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I knew it was you before I opened this thread.
Nice haul, Joe.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

very nice selection there.

You tried the Gurkha Shaggies yet? I swear by them (and send them out in most bombs too)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The one & only Ho machine- nice selection


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I like the coffee cup!
The sticks are OK I guess...


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Giak, those look like Castle Halls.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

one word georgous...haven't had a gurkha in a while...fathers day was the last time...i tried smoking a gurkha titan while i had a cold...bad idea haha


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Good gravy that's a lotta Gurkhas! Sweet stuff right there? Bully, what''s your fave Gurkha right now?
> Just wonderin'.
> 
> CD


 right now the fuerte are rocken, but the sherpa have my attention, im gonna let em sit a few weeks then try one out again, i have a feeling its gonna be a real good smoke.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> very nice selection there.
> 
> You tried the Gurkha Shaggies yet? I swear by them (and send them out in most bombs too)


 the shaggys are great smokes, i have a few sitting. the ancient warriors pretty damn good as well.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I knew it was you before I opened this thread.
> Nice haul, Joe.


lol, i guess everybody can tell by the table now


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, that is craziness. Do you plan to smoke them all at once in one sitting? LOL. Nice stash. I can't wait to see the reviews on those, I have yet to try any of them.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice to see a fellow Gurkha fan! I especially love the X-Fuertes - just can't get enough of them. 
That's a sweet assemblage - but I may just have to post a pic of my own, for comparison.


----------

